# Fluval FX5 filter



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

has anyone had any experience with these filters? I am thinking of getting one for my 400l koi tank as the current one is the fluval 405 (400l max) and the water is not clear enough for my liking.

Or alternatively does any on know of any other filters equal or better than the FX5?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

For the price i think the fx-5 is the best on the market.The self-priming is a great idea.Im going to upgrade my 405 for one soon,as the priming mechanism is a joke! Mind you,for a 400l tank with koi,ypu would be better off buying 2,very messy fish with a high waste output.


----------



## Myatt72 (Feb 4, 2007)

I use an ehiem professional 2. Great filter, but you could run your other 1 as well giving even more filtration.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I have been looking at the eheim pro II and pro III

The pro II is only for 600 litres and the same cost as the FX5, i dont think the FX5 is going to fit in my cupboard :bash:

the pro III is big too but around £50 more!


----------



## Myatt72 (Feb 4, 2007)

If you have 2 cupboards then can put 1 in each. I run 1 405 and eheim pro 2 for my cichlid tank. Works a treat. Especially when cleaning a filter as you know the other picks up any slack from the cleaned media. I have never used the FX5 but it does look the bizz. Bt for eheim go for ever and do not die. Love to see your tank too.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

i've got a pro II running a 350l tank (with very messy fish) and it has worked flawlessly for about 4 years now. Only have to clean it every 4 to 5 months. Best filter i've ever used.

not used the Pro III or FX5. Heard good things about both though.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I have gone for the FX5, it is slightly louder than the Eheim but the flow rate is double, the filter volume is bigger and it was a bit cheaper so its win win!

I had a look around the world wide web and most comments were by people who have only had one or the other so I am biting the bullet as I haven't had a problem with either brand.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Berber King said:


> Mind you,for a 400l tank with koi,ypu would be better off buying 2,very messy fish with a high waste output.


Got to agee with this, I don't think the fx5 will do the job on its own long term. : victory:


----------



## maddstaff (Oct 1, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> I have gone for the FX5, it is slightly louder than the Eheim but the flow rate is double, the filter volume is bigger and it was a bit cheaper so its win win!
> 
> I had a look around the world wide web and most comments were by people who have only had one or the other so I am biting the bullet as I haven't had a problem with either brand.


they have them on ebay for £130 delivered last time i looked,
i got one 2 weeks ago and its like a big bin it seems to be working ok as it is on my new setup so tank still going through its cycle, the only thing i dont like about it is the noise, i can here it with the cabinet door shut


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont have any qualms with mine its really quite good. I've used a couple in the past and i'm def impressed with the FX5

Marina


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

This is where I am confused, some people say it is noisy and some people say the pump is quiet??? :bash:
Which one is it? I undestand its going to make a noise but so does all the others!


----------



## Myatt72 (Feb 4, 2007)

The noise on all these filters can be greatly reduced by carefull placement, of tubes. try to avoid as many things as you can to reduce vibration noise. Keep the prop clean and pipes, adjust flow so just under water level. My original ehiem pro is in my bedroom and can not hear a thing. Try 1 if too nosiey ask to swap for another a good shop will alow you to do this.

Good luck let me know how it goes.:2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine has a really subtle hummm if it makes any more noise than that i know its got air in it somehow. It shouldnt really be heard unless you put your ear to it!

Marina


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I got my FX5 today :2thumb:

It isnt any noisier than the 405.

It took me a few hours to install! :bash: the tank was too close to the wall and the hoses are thicker than the older ones. Apart from that the actual set up for the pump was litteraly minutes : victory:

I am a very happy bunny


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah Fluvals are good I got the 105 for my tropicla really good.


----------



## Myatt72 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good news. How much did it set you back in the end? Love to see the tank too​


----------



## skyman (Sep 3, 2008)

also it makes more noise if its on wood floor.

mine was on floor boards and it vibrated,they are a big powerfull filter,theres got to be some vibration due to the amount of water pushed through it


----------



## maddstaff (Oct 1, 2007)

what did you put in the three baskets 
i just filled them with the fluval bio max to maximise the biological side
i've also just added a tetratec ex 1200 on same tank and it is very quiet and i'm well impressed with it so far swallow aquatics £77


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Myatt72 said:


> Good news. How much did it set you back in the end? Love to see the tank too​


Filter £138
carbon £14
Bio media nil as I used what was in the 405 plus more I already had.
I want to give alfagrog or some sort of bio ball when some needs replacing just to see how it performs.

picture to follow soon here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/fish-keeping/215824-my-new-koi-tank.html this is the tank so far! : victory:




maddstaff said:


> what did you put in the three baskets
> i just filled them with the fluval bio max to maximise the biological side
> i've also just added a tetratec ex 1200 on same tank and it is very quiet and i'm well impressed with it so far swallow aquatics £77


I used mainly ceramic tubes, 360 grams of carbon and a bag of JBL Micromec which I am told is the bee's knees. Time will tell.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Filter £138
> carbon £14
> Bio media nil as I used what was in the 405 plus more I already had.
> I want to give alfagrog or some sort of bio ball when some needs replacing just to see how it performs.
> ...


Bioballs often don't actually have a great surface area, they are good in trickle towers and similar as they have a open design allow good water flow and shouldn't got anaerobic or get blocked easily, but not so effective in a closed filter as they have low surface area and an awkward shape and don't fit many in the filter. I tried them in a canister filter a while back and didn't really like them that much.

Eheim Substrat pro is my filter media of choice... expensive though! Plastic pan scrubbers (like this *http://tinyurl.com/b9tvaa *) (unbundled them) are supposed to have pretty much the best surface area of any media. I get them from the local hardware store for about 50p each.

I noted this down a while back from somewhere. Can't remember where from

Surface area (more is better)

Lava rock: 20 square inches/cubic foot
Body scrubber: 75 square inches/cubic foot
Filter foam: 75 - 150 square inches/cubic foot
Scouring pad: 150 - 200 square inches/cubic foot
Bio balls: 100 - 175 square inches/cubic foot
Pan scrubbers: 370 square inches/cubic foot
Sintered glass: 500 square inches/cubic foot+
eheim subtrat: is 2900 square inches/cubic foot


Note: i've updated a few of the figures I had with details from Beginners Guide to Filter Media - MonsterFishKeepers.com

Edit; looking around the web JBL Micromec is supposed to have 3 x surface area of eheim substrat! Remember that the super porous glass medias like this and substrat do need replacing periodically (not all at once though!) as the tiny pores clog easily. THen again i've still got 5 year old eheim subtrat going...


----------



## tattoobaz (Feb 3, 2009)

good choice, although i dont think it is enough on its own. you can never have to much filtration.

i have two fx5 and one proII on my 8x2x2


----------

